# A Few Naturals & More



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Just trying to get ready for the show at the end of April...My heads spinnin!


----------



## Charly (Mar 23, 2009)

Those look sweet and a few look like mine


----------



## Charly (Mar 23, 2009)

Paul , Where is this show located


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

It will be at Lake Arthur, Moraine State Park....the old restaurant. Sun, April 29


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Killer work man, damn impressive dude, your art skills are showing, you have what we lack LOL


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful patterns Paul, the gill and $9 bass are incredible. Your paint is up there with some of the best on this site.


----------



## Charly (Mar 23, 2009)

Going to try to make that show


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Wasn't too crazy about these...



















Some classics...


----------



## Charly (Mar 23, 2009)

The fish arent going to care. I think they look good. Very nice work


----------

